# Factory Restore on my mac



## Dragonash87 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well i didn't think i would have to do this after 7 months, but I must. My macbook has been acting really weird. In my previous posts i talked about ical, dashboard, and the special characters palette not working. Now firefox is having trouble showing certain pages. 

How do i reset my computer back to the factory settings? Do i just use the start up discs, or do i need to do anything first? Also, i moved all my important items onto my external HDD. If i move app files to the external HDD, will i bybass installation after i restore my computer?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 20, 2008)

Use the install discs taht came with your Mac and do restore from there.

However.. maybe worth more troubleshooting first.
How much empty space do you have on your Mac? Less than 10 % could cause similar errors. 
Have you repaired permissions?
Try OnyX software and run maintenance and cleaning scripts?
If multiple programs crash, run Apple Hardware Test in loop mode from install disc 1 that came with your computer to check your RAM or run memtest?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

If you can't troubleshoot it, note that:
a. You can archive and install, saving some settings and all programs. A clean install is usually safer, however.
b. Most apps will be fine if you just copy the .app, exceptions would be software that requires a key, or un-mac like programs. The .app will have not databases/preferences along with it. You may want to save your app settings in /users/(you)/library/preferences.


----------



## Dragonash87 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have tons of space left on my mac. Its fairly new and the hard drive is about 1/3 full. I tried repairing permissions also, but to no avail. I will try Onyx software and get back to you.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2008)

At least once very six months I do a clean install (with everything backed up of course). 

1. It seems to iron quirks that pop up from time to time. 

2. I think it restores optimum performance (although that is just my perception). 

3. It makes me question just what apps do I really need before reinstalling them.


----------

